# American Presidents, and Israel



## PoliticalChic (Mar 4, 2015)

The Prime Minister of Israel spoke, yesterday,  about the relationship between Israel and this nation, and mentioned the help American President's have given to Israel...


He said 'from Harry Truman to Barack Obama.'

It was Truman who showed the leadership that resulted in Israel being recognized at the United Nations.
One may understand the protocol of including the current President, whether deserved or not....but another should not be left out of the honor.
This may be an appropriate time to mention, in this connection,  *Lyndon Baines Johnson.*





1. ".... the Associated Press reported that newly released tapes from US president Lyndon Johnson's White House office showed *LBJ's "personal and often emotional connection to Israel."*

2. ... the news report does little to reveal* the full historical extent of Johnson's actions on behalf of the Jewish people and the State of Israel....* few know about LBJ's actions to rescue hundreds of endangered Jews during the Holocaust - actions that could have thrown him out of Congress and into jail.

3. Historians have revealed that Johnson, while serving as a young congressman in 1938 and 1939, *arranged for visas to be supplied to Jews in Warsaw, and oversaw the apparently illegal immigration of hundreds of Jews *through the port of Galveston, Texas. A key resource for uncovering LBJ's pro-Jewish activity is the unpublished 1989 doctoral thesis by University of Texas student Louis Gomolak, "Prologue: LBJ's Foreign Affairs Background, 1908-1948." Johnson's activities were confirmed by other historians ...

4. ... he inherited his concern for the Jewish people from his family. His aunt Jessie Johnson Hatcher, a major influence on LBJ, was a member of the Zionist Organization of America.  




5.  As a young boy, Lyndon watched his politically active grandfather "Big Sam" and father "Little Sam" seek clemency for Leo Frank, the Jewish victim of a blood libel in Atlanta. Frank was lynched by a mob in 1915, and the Ku Klux Klan in Texas threatened to kill the Johnsons. ....Lyndon's family hid in their cellar while his father and uncles stood guard with shotguns on their porch in case of KKK attacks.

a. Johnson's speechwriter later stated, "Johnson often cited Leo Frank's lynching as the source of his opposition to both anti-Semitism and isolationism."




6. Already in 1934 - four years before Chamberlain's Munich sellout to Hitler - Johnson was keenly alert to the dangers of Nazism and* presented a book of essays,Nazism: An Assault on Civilization, to the 21-year-old woman he was courting, Claudia Taylor - later known as "Lady Bird" Johnson*. It was an incredible engagement present.

7.  FIVE DAYS after taking office in 1937, LBJ broke with the "Dixiecrats" and supported an immigration bill that would naturalize illegal aliens, mostly Jews from Lithuania and Poland. In 1938, Johnson was told of a young Austrian Jewish musician who was about to be deported from the United States. With an element of subterfuge, LBJ sent him to the US Consulate in Havana to obtain a residency permit.


8. According to historian James M. Smallwood, Congressman Johnson used legal and sometimes illegal methods to smuggle "hundreds of Jews into Texas, using Galveston as the entry port. Enough money could buy false passports and fake visas in Cuba, Mexico and other Latin American countries.... Johnson smuggled boatloads and planeloads of Jews into Texas. He hid them in the Texas National Youth Administration... Johnson saved at least four or five hundred Jews, possibly more." 
A friend in deed - Features - Jerusalem Post




Considering who was mentioned that shouldn't have been, and who wasn't that should have, one can recognize the truth of the old saw...'One only finds justice in the dictionary and the cemetery.'


----------



## chikenwing (Mar 4, 2015)

As much as the left wants to through them to the wolves ,it just isn't going to happen.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 4, 2015)

chikenwing said:


> As much as the left wants to through them to the wolves ,it just isn't going to happen.




While Truman and Johnson belong on the right side, the two Democrats below were on the other.

Have you seen this:

"The Bethlehem-based news agency _Ma’an_ has cited a Kuwaiti newspaperreport Saturday, that US President Barack *Obama thwarted an Israeli military attack against Iran's nuclear facilities in 2014 by threatening to shoot down Israeli jets *before they could reach their targets in Iran.

Following Obama's threat, Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu was reportedly forced to abort the planned Iran attack.

According to _Al-Jarida_, the Netanyahu government took the decision to strike Iran some time in 2014 soon after Israel had discovered the United States and Iran had been involved in secret talks over Iran’s nuclear program and were about to sign an agreement in that regard behind Israel's back.


Former US diplomat Zbigniew Brzezinski, who enthusiastically campaigned for Obama in 2008, called on him to shoot down Israeli planes if they attack Iran. “They have to fly over our airspace in Iraq. Are we just going to sit there and watch?” said the former* national security advisor to former President Jimmy Carter..*.."
 Obama Threatened to Shoot Down IAF Iran Strike - Middle East - News - Arutz Sheva



Imagine, Obama serving as Iran's air force....


----------



## Jroc (Mar 4, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> chikenwing said:
> 
> 
> > As much as the left wants to through them to the wolves ,it just isn't going to happen.
> ...



I don't know about this sweetie. I heard on Levin that this story was not true.He mentioned it and said it had been debunked


----------



## Jroc (Mar 4, 2015)

there are stories of Obama leaking information to keep Israel from striking Iran though 

Israelis Suspect Obama Media Leaks to Prevent Strike on Iran - Yahoo News


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 4, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> The Prime Minister of Israel spoke, yesterday,  about the relationship between Israel and this nation, and mentioned the help American President's have given to Israel...
> 
> 
> He said 'from Harry Truman to Barack Obama.'
> ...


LBJ is the traitor the stood by and let Israel attack the USS Liberty.  If the Premier of Israel didn't mention is name, it was probably a calculated move not to insult the memory of our dead or those loved ones who still remember this vicious attack that has gone unanswered.


Yes, it seems Johnson loves them Jews more than he loves Americans.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 4, 2015)

MisterBeale said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > The Prime Minister of Israel spoke, yesterday,  about the relationship between Israel and this nation, and mentioned the help American President's have given to Israel...
> ...





1. Your use of 'stood by' is not accurate nor appropriate.

2. But, if LBJ is a traitor with respect to the Liberty incident, what do you surmise would be the correct term for Obama in the light of Iran's hand in the US Embassy Hostages, the Beirut bombing and Khobar towers attack, and his efforts to give them a nuclear weapon?

3. I have a number of bones to pick with Johnson....but not with respect to his helping the Jewish State.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 4, 2015)

9.  During World War II Johnson joined [adviser Jim] Novy at a small Austin gathering to sell $65,000 in war bonds. According to Gomolak, Novy and Johnson then raised a very "substantial sum for arms for Jewish underground fighters in Palestine." One source cited by the historian reports that "Novy and Johnson had been *secretly shipping heavy crates labeled 'Texas Grapefruit' - but containing arms - to Jewish underground 'freedom fighters' in Palestine." *


10. ON JUNE 4, 1945, *Johnson visited Dachau*. .... Lady Bird later recalled that when her husband returned home, "he was still shaken, stunned, terrorized and bursting with an overpowering revulsion and incredulous horror at what he had seen."

... while serving in the Senate, *Johnson blocked the Eisenhower administration's attempts to apply sanctions against Israel *following the 1956 Sinai Campaign.... As Senate majority leader, Johnson consistently* blocked the anti-Israel initiatives of his fellow Democrat, William Fulbright,* the chairman of the Senate Foreign Relations Committee.


*Johnson's concern for the Jewish people* continued through his presidency. Soon after taking office in the aftermath of John F. Kennedy's assassination in 1963, Johnson told an Israeli diplomat, "You have lost a very great friend, but you have found a better one."
A friend in deed - Features - Jerusalem Post




Reminder: Democrat Clinton honored segregationist Democrat Fulbright with the Presidential Medal of Freedom Award.


----------



## ogibillm (Mar 4, 2015)

The nation which indulges toward another an habitual hatred or an habitual fondness is in some degree a slave.


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 4, 2015)

*This history of Zionist colonization in Palestine:





How much more land should US presidents allow greedy Jews to steal?*


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 4, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Okay, perhaps you are correct.  LBJ may not have been aware that the Liberty was being attacked, when it was being attacked.  However, after it was, he did nothing.  He accepted the excuse that it was an accident, and steered the investigation in that direction, contrary to all evidence pointing otherwise.  The men that were there said there was NO WAY an attack could continue for that long with out them knowing what and who they were attacking.  However, the media and the history books will report what every they want to who ever wants to believe otherwise if the establishment will christen the "truth" to be otherwise.

And yes, ALL globalists are traitors, even Obama.  Calling one person a traitor, does not excuse the other traitor.  All of them are evil and despicable. I thought this was about LBJ.  Remember, LBJ put together the Warren commission.  Ask yourself why a banker was on the Warren Commission and why the congressional investigation into the assassination rejected the Commission findings.  LBJ IS EVIL.


I am an American, I believe in the goodness of American culture.  Part of my American culture is the belief in the Bill of rights, I hold them almost sacrosanct.   Part of the Bill of right is the belief that government and religion will be separate.

Consequently, the whole notion of a "Jewish State" is, to me, just as silly and abhorrent as an "Islamic State."  A Theocracy is a theocracy.  It doesn't matter if you make one a democratic theocracy and the other a dictatorship, they both have a basis for religion.  If you are an intellectual, and you KNOW the dirty little secrets of what and HOW religion is used to control people and divide people, you would not approve of either.

There is evil and bigotry in the Koran, the Talmud, and the Torah.  If you don't know that, you are lying to yourself.

Let's not be be atheists though.


God created all manner of spiritual practices and paths for all people.  Why would he create other religions and practices if they were wrong?  THEY AREN'T.   But to found a nation on any one particular spiritual practice is to invite tyranny, bigotry and disaster.  This is exactly what we are seeing as the result of "Zionist" philosophy.  The land of Israel and the state of Israel should NEVER have been reestablished.  But now that it is, Zionism SHOULD NOT be it's ongoing political goal.  Nor should "Israel" be a "Jewish" state if it is to be a democracy.  It should be multicultural and all inclusive, just like the United States.  This cultural supremacy thing they have going on over there is bigoted, mean, and just plain evil.   The United States grew up and realized the whole notion of "manifest destiny" was wrong and evil.  We realized the "Monroe doctrine" was bullying.  We realized that imperialism was just an excuse to steal other peoples resources.  When are the Jews going to realize "Zionism" is just Nazism under another name?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 4, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> *This history of Zionist colonization in Palestine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Why begin with 1946???
“…the Philistines did not occupy the coast of Canaan until the twelfth century BCE…”



I recently read “The Oxford History of the Biblical World,” edited by Dr. Michael D. Coogan, director of publications for the Harvard Semitic Museum and expert in Near Eastern languages and literatures. The book is excellent on Syria-Palestinian archeology.


The end of the thirteenth century BCE saw major disruptions in the civilizations of the Near East, Cyprus and Greece for unclear reasons (possible major droughts). “Many populations appear to have migrated….Egypt was attacked by *groups called ‘Sea Peoples.’ They were repelled from Egypt, but the Egyptians could not stop them from taking over the Canaan coast. The Philistines …were among the Sea Peoples.”*

*“…the Philistines did not occupy the coast of Canaan until the twelfth century BCE…”*


*“Not long before, another group had appeared in the land of Canaan…This group called itself Israel*…The Egyptians maintained some control over parts of Canaan until just after the death of Rameses III in 1153 BCE….[including] Canaanites, Egyptians, Israelites, and the mysterious ‘Sea Peoples,’ of whom the Philistines are the best known. *The settlement process in highland Israel began a generation or two before the Sea Peoples arrived on the coast*…The displacement and migration of the tribe of Dan from the central coast to the far north is symptomatic of …this event.”


“This movement is documented by a variety of written sources in Akkadian, Ugaritic, Egyptian, and Hebrew, by Egyptian wall reliefs and by archeology.”

“The Philistines bequeathed their own name to Philistia (and later to all of Palestine).”

“Cypriot archaeologists invoke the Achaeans or Danaoi of Homeric epic as the agents of culture change in Cyprus; in the Levant, the same change is ascribed to the Sea Peoples. Both agents participated in the event recorded by Rameses III and should be related to the same confederacy of Sea Peoples, or Mycenaean Greeks, who invaded the coastlands of (Cyprus) around 1185-1175.”


Further evidence of the origin of the Philistines can be seen in biblical texts, which indicate expert bowman, “chariot-warriors,” and “chariots of iron,” (I Samuel 31.3, Judg. 1.18-19) and pottery which show warriors armed like the Mycenaean warriors depicted on the famous “Warrior Vase” found in Mycenae. The description fits Goliatath, as in I Samuel 17.5-6.

Under King David, first quarter of the tenth century, the Philistines were driven back *to their original coastal cities.*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 4, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> The nation which indulges toward another an habitual hatred or an habitual fondness is in some degree a slave.





A little more detail fleshing out your thesis, please.


----------



## ogibillm (Mar 4, 2015)

When I bought my house I made sure the title company went back to 1200bce. It was completely relevant to who might lay claim on my land.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 4, 2015)

MisterBeale said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...






..... if LBJ is a traitor with respect to the Liberty incident, what do you surmise would be the correct term for Obama in the light of Iran's hand in the US Embassy Hostages, the Beirut bombing and Khobar towers attack, and his efforts to give them a nuclear weapon?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 4, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> When I bought my house I made sure the title company qent back to 120bce. It was completely relevant to who might lay claim on my land.





I'm certain that in your mind, your house has global and historical significance.

For everyone else....not so much.


----------



## ogibillm (Mar 4, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > The nation which indulges toward another an habitual hatred or an habitual fondness is in some degree a slave.
> ...


rich coming from you.
i think you're arguing a habitual fondness for israel and habitual hatred of iran. 

I dont want us to be slave to either


----------



## 1stRambo (Mar 4, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> The Prime Minister of Israel spoke, yesterday,  about the relationship between Israel and this nation, and mentioned the help American President's have given to Israel...
> 
> 
> He said 'from Harry Truman to Barack Obama.'
> ...



Yo, you`ve been busy? Good for you, you did your homework! The Left can`t stand truth!!!

"GTP"

"OBAMA HATES AMERICA"


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 4, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> During World War II Johnson joined [adviser Jim] Novy at a small Austin gathering to sell $65,000 in war bonds. According to Gomolak, Novy and Johnson then raised a very "substantial sum for arms for Jewish underground fighters in Palestine." One source cited by the historian reports that "Novy and Johnson had been *secretly shipping heavy crates labeled 'Texas Grapefruit' - but containing arms - to Jewish underground 'freedom fighters' in Palestine." *


How many Arab women and children did the Zionist terrorists murder with Lyndon's Texas Grapefruits? How much land did Zionists grab?


----------



## Desperado (Mar 4, 2015)

Well that Explains Johnson's coverup of the USS Liberty incident and why he recall the fighters sent to protect the Liberty.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 4, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...




'Habitual' is far from an accurate description, as it leaves out the rationale behind same.

I 'habitually' lean toward rectitude, and choose the nation which represents democracy and Western values.

You, it seems, are unable to prioritize such concepts, and make your choice based either on a roll of the dice or some inchoate and/or atavistic attribute.

In short, you have never learned either values nor history.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 4, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > During World War II Johnson joined [adviser Jim] Novy at a small Austin gathering to sell $65,000 in war bonds. According to Gomolak, Novy and Johnson then raised a very "substantial sum for arms for Jewish underground fighters in Palestine." One source cited by the historian reports that "Novy and Johnson had been *secretly shipping heavy crates labeled 'Texas Grapefruit' - but containing arms - to Jewish underground 'freedom fighters' in Palestine." *
> ...




Defending oneself from attacks is 'murder'?

The murder here is your use of the English language.


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 4, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Why begin with 1946???
> “…the Philistines did not occupy the coast of Canaan until the twelfth century BCE…”


Jews have been stealing Arab land and water in Palestine over the past century because the Philistines killed Samson in Gaza thousands of years ago, right?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 4, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Why begin with 1946???
> ...




1. When Jews control the Holy Land, all religions get to worship.
Under sharia, Jews could pray at the Wailing Wall—the last remnant of the Temple—only quietly and never sit, even in the heat. Nor were Jews allowed to separate men from women during prayer: the wall was only available for Jewish visitation with permission and under strict guidelines that would not connote independent worship or ownership of the Wall.

2.  In 1928, on Yom Kippur, Jews decided to bring benches and chairs to sit while they prayed, resulting in bloody massacres. On August 15 1929, when Jews again marked a holiday by sitting, and also chanted “the Wall is ours,” the *Arabs began yet another in a series of bloody massacres. The massacres in several cities culminated in unspeakable atrocities at Hebron.*

3. On August 23 and 24, 1929, Hebron became a bloody nightmare. House to house, Arab mobs went, bursting into every room looking for hiding Jews. Religious books and scrolls were burned or torn to shreds. *The defenseless Jews were variously beheaded, castrated, their breasts and fingers sliced off, and in some cases their eyes plucked from their sockets. Infant or adult, man or woman—*it mattered not. The carnage went on for hours, with the Arab policemen standing down—or joining in. Blood ran in streamlets down the narrow stone staircases outside the buildings. House to house, room by room, the savagery was repeated.

  a. Not a single victim was simply killed. Each was *mutilated and tortured *in accordance with their identities, the specific information provided by local Arabs. The Jewish man who lent money to Arabs was sliced open and the IOUs burned in his body. The Jewish baker’s head was tied to the stove and then baked. A Jewish scholar who had studied Koranic philosophy for years was seized, his cranium cut open, and his brain extracted. Another man was nailed to a door. Some sixty-seven Jews were brutally murdered.

This was the state of relations- long before Hitler ever gained power. Rather than an anomaly, this was one a along line of ongoing massacres.
Edwin Black discussed in his book, “ The Farhud: The Roots of the Arab-Nazi Alliance in the Holocaust.”


----------



## ogibillm (Mar 4, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


a passionate attachment of one nation for another produces a variety of evils. Sympathy for the favorite nation, facilitating the illusion of an imaginary common interest in cases where no real common interest exists, and infusing into one the enmities of the other, betrays the former into a participation in the quarrels and wars of the latter without adequate inducement or justification. It leads also to concessions to the favorite nation of privileges denied to others, which is apt doubly to injure the nation making the concessions by unnecessarily parting with what ought to have been retained, and by exciting jealousy, ill will, and a disposition to retaliate in the parties from whom equal privileges are withheld; and it gives to ambitious, corrupted, or deluded citizens (who devote themselves to the favorite nation) facility to betray or sacrifice the interests of their own country without odium, sometimes even with popularity, gilding with the appearances of a virtuous sense of obligation, a commendable deference for public opinion, or a laudable zeal for public good the base or foolish compliances of ambition, corruption,  or infatuation


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 4, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Defending oneself from attacks is 'murder'?


Jews were murdering Arabs for their homes, businesses, farm, and bank accounts sixty years ago. Do you and Lyndon have a problem with self-defense, or would that conflict with your support for lynching?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 4, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...




*"Stand with anybody that stands RIGHT. Stand with him while he is right and PART with him when he goes wrong." *
_Abraham Lincoln_, Speech at Peoria, Illinois (October 16, 1854),



"Sympathy for the favorite nation..."
See post #24


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 4, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Defending oneself from attacks is 'murder'?
> ...







*"The name Iran means ‘Aryan,’ and was chosen to support a massive Nazi-dominated infrastructure which was ready to provide oil to the Nazis. By the early 1930s, Reza Pahlavi's close ties with Nazi Germany *began worrying the Allied states.[8] Germany's modern state and economy highly impressed the Shah, and there were hundreds of Germans involved in every aspect of the state, from setting up factories to building roads, railroads and bridges.[9]"   Germany Iran relations - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## ogibillm (Mar 4, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


So what's  our common interests with israel in these negotiations with iran? We seem to be seeking a realistic diplomatic solution, bibi seems to be pushing for an increase on tension and a path to armed conflict, in which we would certainly commit ourselves. 

I see then an engagement in the conflict desired by israel on their behalf with no clear reason except israel's position as favorite.

Bibi is wrong. Time to part with him.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 4, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > The nation which indulges toward another an habitual hatred or an habitual fondness is in some degree a slave.
> ...


It's from the first farewell address.










Usually it is only the wise that learn from history and their fathers.


----------



## whitehall (Mar 4, 2015)

Statesman Netanyahu makes former community agitator Barry Sotoro Obama look like a petulant kid.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 4, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...





Be serious.

What happens in Tehran,stays in Tehran.....
...along with your hands.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 4, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



First off, your characterization of the Iranian revolution shows a lack of knowledge of how the US and the west has manipulated internal Iranian politics.  The American revolution could be characterized with similar statements of "terrorism"  Tarring and feathering of loyalists is far more vicious than taking hostages, and dumping of private property that took months to ship to port is far more damaging than anything than the Iranian revolutionaries ever did.

Second, the Beirut bombings were not conclusive proving to be linked to the Iranian government.  The Iranian government claims they were the work of Al queda, an American linked terrorist funded outfit.  When this same outfit, populated with Saudi nationals bombed the twin towers, we didn't impose sanctions on Saudi Arabia.

Lastly, when you use such hyperbola as, "his efforts to give them a nuclear weapon?"  you weaken your whole case beyond anyone even trying to have a rational conversation with you.  It's like you are swallowing neo-con MSM CFR propaganda HOOK LINE and SINKER.

This is an international effort to stop the tit for tat clandestine spy vs. spy war that has been going on.

*Iran threatens retaliation after 'shooting down' U.S. spy drone in its air space*

Read more: Iran shoots down U.S. spy plane Daily Mail Online


Obama IS NOT "giving Iran a nuclear weapon."  Where do you get such drivel?


*Experts Discuss Framework for a Final Iran Nuclear Agreement *
Experts Discuss Framework for a Final Iran Nuclear Agreement Brookings Institution
In his remarks, Einhorn stressed three fundamental requirements for a potential agreement: 



A final agreement should provide for as much transparency surrounding Iran's nuclear-related activities as possible, including monitoring and other confidence-building measures beyond the IAEA Additional Protocol. 
Iran’s timeline for nuclear breakout should be lengthened to allow the international community to intervene decisively if Iran is found in violation of agreement protocols. 
A deal must be accompanied by consensus among the President, the Congress, and Washington's international partners that an attempt by Iran to violate the agreement would be met with a swift and firm international response that may include use of military force.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 4, 2015)

MisterBeale said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...






For clarity....your position is that the United States encourage the seventh century savages be encouraged to develop a nuclear bomb, their major ballistic missile program not be covered by the proposed treaty, and if it means the destruction of Israel....so be it?

Yes or no?


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 4, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I don't know what "seventh century savages" you are talking about.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 4, 2015)

MisterBeale said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...





1. Two questions I've asked that you have dodged.

a. .... if LBJ is a traitor with respect to the Liberty incident, what do you surmise would be the correct term for Obama in the light of Iran's hand in the US Embassy Hostages, the Beirut bombing and Khobar towers attack, and his efforts to give them a nuclear weapon?


b. For clarity....your position is that the United States encourage the seventh century savages be encouraged to develop a nuclear bomb, their major ballistic missile program not be covered by the proposed treaty, and if it means the destruction of Israel....so be it?



2. "First off, your characterization of the Iranian revolution shows a lack of knowledge of how the US and the west has manipulated internal Iranian politics."
I haven't 'characterized' the Iranian revolution, but would be happy to compare my knowledge of same with yours.


3. "I don't know what "seventh century savages" you are talking about."
You've gone from disingenuous to totally liar.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 4, 2015)

Likewise, in order for the treaty to be passed, Iran must compromise on the missile issue, it need not be IN the treaty, but it will HAVE to be on the table. 

See page 39.
http://www.brookings.edu/~/media/re...einhorn/31-nuclear-armed-iran-einhorn-pdf.pdf


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 4, 2015)

I have a migraine and must rest now.  I'll not answer any more, you have dodged enough of mine.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 4, 2015)

11."Lady Bird elaborated, "Jews had been woven into the warp and woof of all [Lyndon's] years." THE PRELUDE to the 1967 war was a terrifying period for Israel, with the US State Department led by the historically unfriendly Dean Rusk urging an evenhanded policy despite Arab threats and acts of aggression. Johnson held no such illusions.

After the war he placed the blame firmly on Egypt: "If a single act of folly was more responsible for this explosion than any other, it was the arbitrary and dangerous announced decision [by Egypt] that the Strait of Tiran would be closed [to Israeli ships and Israeli-bound cargo]."


12. Kennedy was the first president to approve the sale of defensive US weapons to Israel, specifically Hawk anti-aircraft missiles.

But Johnson approved tanks and fighter jets, all vital after the 1967 war when France imposed a freeze on sales to Israel. "  
A friend in deed - Features - Jerusalem Post



Here is *Obama betraying two allies at the same time*:

" TEL AVIV — *The United States has blocked a multi-billion-dollar sale of an Israeli missile defense system to Poland..*... David’s Sling has been developed by Israel’s state-owned Rafael Advanced Defense Systems and the U.S. firm Raytheon. The administration has allocated more than $100 million for the system, which underwent initial live-fire testing in 2013.


*Poland has sought NATO-interoperable missile defense systems *amid the
growing threat from neighboring Russia. In 2009, Washington decided against
developing and deploying the Standard Missile 3 Block 2B interceptor for
Poland.

Instead, L-M has offered the PAC-3 to Poland, said to be more expensive
than David’s Sling. Warsaw has also been examining MBDA’s SAMP/T, deployed
in France and Italy.

*Obama was also said to have sabotaged another Israeli defense project.*
On May 15, the Israeli daily Maariv said the White House was believed to
have pressured Germany not to agree to a discount for three missile boats to
Israel.

“Jerusalem suspects that this is* a ‘punitive measure’ ....*" Israeli media Obama blocked sale of David s Sling to Poland - World Tribune World Tribune


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 4, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


I never lie, I'm only well read and immune to propaganda.
*The revolution is over*
*After decades of messianic fervour, Iran is becoming a more mature and modern country, says Oliver August*
*The revolution is over The Economist*
“The government tries to put up controls, but people are well versed in evading them,” says one of Iran’s first bloggers. A lot of effort has gone into trying to mimic China’s strategy of nurturing local websites that can be controlled, such as salam.ir, a search engine. But most of these have failed spectacularly because access to superior foreign competitors is easy. So-called VPNtrepreneurs sell the software and access codes to bypass controls. A 21-year-old wearing cordless headphones says he charges a dollar a month or $10 a year and has 80,000 clients. His day job at an IT company is a cover. Occasionally he pays the cyber-police a few hundred dollars in bribes.


The hunger for free information is fuelled by rising education levels, which are now comparable to those in Western countries. In 2009, 34% of Iranians in the relevant age group went to university. Three years later the number had gone up to 55% and is said to have climbed further since then, mostly thanks to the huge expansion of Azad University, which now has over 100 campuses and 1.5m students. Iran’s cabinet has more members with PhDs from American universities than that of America itself; the president, Hassan Rohani, got his in Scotland. According to SCImago, a Spanish firm that monitors academic journals, Iran’s scientific output has increased by 575% in the past decade. The country also publishes three times more books than all Arab nations combined.


The vastly expanded education system, which makes particular efforts to reach poor and rural families, has acted as a catalyst for independent thinking. The art world has opened up. Film scripts still require approval, but religious themes have faded. Culture is no longer a mere propaganda tool."

That's not a backward nation.  The Iranians I've met are more knowledgeable than most Americans.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 4, 2015)

MisterBeale said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...




*"...Iran is becoming a more mature and modern country, says Oliver August*
*The revolution is over The Economist"*
The 'Economist'???

No wonder you don't know anything.
"*Iranian President Prepares For 12th Imam's Reappearance*
*CBN.com – NASHVILLE, Tennessee (BP) -- Aug. 22 could be an ominous date for Israelis and Americans based on its significance this year as one of Islam’s most revered holy days, according to a Princeton professor who says Iran may be planning “cataclysmic events” to prepare the way for Shiite Muslims’ awaited messiah.
....Ahmadinejad’s fascination with the return of Shiite Muslims’ messiah and what that means if Ahmadinejad is armed with nuclear weapons.

“Ahmadinejad belongs to the mainstream of Shi’a Islam, known as ‘Twelvers,’” an article posted at www.kairosjournal.org stated. “They recognize a historical succession of Imams, connected by family ties, commencing with Muhammad and concluding with the 12th Imam.”


The 12th Imam was born around 868 A.D. at a time of great persecution of Shiites, the journal explained, and in order to protect him, his father, the 11th Imam, sent him into hiding. He appeared in public briefly at the age of 6 when his father died but then went back into obscurity. Shiites believe he continues to guide Muslims, and they expect his “messianic” return to bring order from chaos and righteousness from unbelief, Kairos said.

“President Ahmadinejad seems to think that the time is ripe for the 12th Imam’s reappearance and that, as president, he should play a role in opening the way for his return,” the journal said. “He is reported to have said in one of his cabinet sessions, ‘We have to turn Iran into a modern and divine country to be the model for all nations, and which will also serve as the basis for the return of the 12th Imam.’”
Iranian President Prepares For 12th Imam s Reappearance -- Spiritual Life CBN.com*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## ogibillm (Mar 4, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Cbn?
Ahmadinejad isn't the iranian president


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 4, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...





So the  Revolutionary Guard stopped believing as they did when *Ahmadinejad* left?

Really?


----------



## ogibillm (Mar 4, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Your "news" article was about Ahmadinejad

You also havent told me why israel should be our favorite, and why citizens here should work for her interests to the detriment of our own


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 4, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...





1. Answer the question:
"So the Revolutionary Guard stopped believing as they did when *Ahmadinejad* left?

a. "The *Army of the Guardians of the Islamic Revolution* (Persian: سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی ‎ / _Sepāh-e Pāsdārān-e Enqelāb-e Eslāmi_, or _Sepāh_ for short), often called*Revolutionary Guards*, is a branch of Iran's military, founded after the Iranian revolutionon 5 May 1979.....
The Ansar-Ul-Mehdi (Followers of Imam Mehdi(a.s) (12th Shia Imam) Corps is primarily responsible for the protection of top officials of government and parliament (excluding the Supreme Leader). As an elite, secretive force within the I.R.G.C Ground force, its officers are entrusted with many other special assignments, such as Counter Intelligence & Covert Operations beyond Iran's borders.

The corps has four layers of protection for top officials and the agents go to each layer according to their experience and loyalty. The current commander of Ansar-Ul-Mehdi is Colonel Asad Zadeh.[25][26]"
Army of the Guardians of the Islamic Revolution - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

b. "Shiites, whose clerics rule Iran with an iron fist, believe that at the end of times, the 12th Imam, Mahdi, a 9th century prophet, will reappear with Jesus Christ at his side, kill all the infidels and raise the flag of Islam in all four corners of the world. Many analysts believe Iran is seeking nuclear capability to bring on that Armageddon."
LiveLeak.com

2. Since Iran follows the same doctrines as the Nazis did, and, in fact is named in honor of Nazis....
...does this mean that you can't find any reasons why the United States should be anti-Nazi?


Are you pretending to be a fool....or authentically so?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 4, 2015)

"The Iranian regime’s view of the world is centered aroundthe appearance of the Mahdi, also known as the Hidden 12th Imam in Shia Islam. It also explains its strategy in the context of prophecies surrounding the Mahdi’s arrival on the scene, including issues related to Yemen, Saudi Arabia and other countries.

Supreme Leader Khamenei’s beliefs are not different. He likewise preaches that the 1979 Islamic Revolution in Iran is the fulfillment of prophecy to set the stage for the Mahdi to defeat Iran’s enemies.

Like Ahamdinejad, Khamenei believes Iran has a responsibility to consciously fulfill prophecy in order to trigger this event. His representative in the Revolutionary Guards said in June that Iran needs to shape the necessary “regional preparedness” for it to happen.

In July 2010, a senior Iranian cleric said that Khamenei told his inner circle that he had met with the Mahdi, who promised to “reappear” during his lifetime. A sermon by a top cleric in Qom and shown on state television claimed that Khamenei said “May Ali protect you” the second he was born."
12th Imam in Shia Islam The Counter Jihad Report


----------



## ogibillm (Mar 4, 2015)

You're great at finding legitimate, non-biased sources, aren't you? CBN, now counterjihadreport.com


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 4, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> You're great at finding legitimate, non-biased sources, aren't you? CBN, now counterjihadreport.com




Ever notice how, when some fool can't dispute the fact, they argue that they aren't satisfied with the source?

I've noticed it.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 4, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > You're great at finding legitimate, non-biased sources, aren't you? CBN, now counterjihadreport.com
> ...


You forgot to inject your ODS into the subject...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 4, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...





What happened....you just realized that you didn't meet your quota of posts today?


----------



## ogibillm (Mar 4, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > You're great at finding legitimate, non-biased sources, aren't you? CBN, now counterjihadreport.com
> ...


Why should anyone take your clearly biased sources seriously? Surely if they're reliable you could find a reasonable source to back it up.

That said, i dont care what you think the republican guard believes. I only care about what negotiations can gain us, and negotiations would not be necessary if there was already total agreement


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 4, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...




Google 'Iran- apocalyptic"

Over 1 million sites in less than one second.

Now get lost.


----------



## ogibillm (Mar 4, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


A million sites, and yet you cant cite one legitimate source.

So why should israel be our favorite, such that we work towards her goals at the detriment of our own and grant special privileges to her that we deny other countries?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 4, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...




I've explained that this is not government school.

Unable to process the information provided, you've been dismissed.

Step off.


----------



## ogibillm (Mar 4, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Actually you haven't.
you gave some crap answer about shared values, but i believe that's the type of thing Washington would call "the illusion of common interest"


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 4, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...




What????

Only a fool or a liar would deny how obvious the reason is.


Only "the illusion of common interest"?????
Really?

Here is Lyndon Johnson's answer to that question:

13. " Soon after the 1967 war, Soviet premier Aleksei Kosygin asked Johnson at the Glassboro Summit why the US supported Israel when there were 80 million Arabs and only three million Israelis.* "Because it is right," responded the straight-shooting Texan. *


.... prime minister Levi Eshkol's successful appeal for these weapons on a visit to the LBJ ranch. Israel won the 1967 war, and Johnson worked to make sure it also won the peace. "I sure as hell want to *be careful and not run out on little Israel,"* Johnson said in a March 1968 conversation with his ambassador to the United Nations, Arthur Goldberg, according to White House tapes recently released.



The crafting of UN Resolution 242 in November 1967 was done under Johnson's scrutiny. The call for "secure and recognized boundaries" was critical. The American and British drafters of the resolution opposed Israel returning all the territories captured in the war. In September 1968, Johnson explained, *"We are not the ones to say where other nations should draw lines between them that will assure each the greatest security. It is clear, however, that a return to the situation of 4 June 1967 will not bring peace.* There must be secure and there must be recognized borders."
A friend in deed - Features - Jerusalem Post




Lyndon Johnson: "...*"We are not the ones to say where other nations should draw lines between them that will assure each the greatest security. It is clear, however, that a return to the situation of 4 June 1967 will not bring peace.*"

*Barack Obama: "Obama calls for Israel's return to pre-1967 borders"Obama calls for Israel s return to pre-1967 borders - CNN.com



This what happens when those unprepared to be informed voters put in office a man unprepared to be the President of the United States.*


----------



## ogibillm (Mar 4, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Saying something is right doesn't make it so. Again, that's just the Illusion of commonality. Neither should past support dictate unconditional support in the future. That's just the habit of alliance.


So what's the reason once again?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 4, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 4, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...





Here it is, once again.
 Soon after the 1967 war, Soviet premier Aleksei Kosygin asked Johnson at the Glassboro Summit why the US supported Israel when there were 80 million Arabs and only three million Israelis.* "Because it is right," responded the straight-shooting Texan. *


----------



## ogibillm (Mar 4, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


And once again, simply stating something is right doesn't make it so. It also doesn't mean that the action will always be right.
that's the illusion of commonality and habit of alliance speaking.

What makes our support of israel to the detriment of relations with other nations acceptable today?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 4, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...





There seem to be two problems....

1. You're a really, really slow learner

2. You've never been taught the difference between right and wrong.


----------



## ogibillm (Mar 4, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Which is right and which is wrong-pursuing a diplomatic solution to a problem, or pushing an unrealistic agenda that will almost certainly lead to armed conflict?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 4, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...





"....that will almost certainly lead to armed conflict?"

Aha!

So.....fear is behind what passes for thinking in your case!
You're a 'better-red-than-dead guy'!

Here, possibly too late, is your tutorial:


1. Dare to be a Daniel, Dare to stand alone
Dare to have a purpose firm, Dare to make it known!
From From the hymn “Hold the Fort!” First Congregational Church of Chicago, Illinois.

2. War is an ugly thing, but not the ugliest of things. The decayed and degraded state of moral and patriotic feeling which thinks that nothing is worth war is much worse. The person who has nothing for which he is willing to fight, nothing which is more important than his own personal safety, is a miserable creature and has no chance of being free unless made and kept so by the exertions of better men than himself.
*John Stuart Mill
*

3. Then out spoke brave Horatius, the Captain of the Gate:
‘To every man upon this earth Death cometh soon or late. 
And how can man die better than facing fearful odds, 
For the ashes of his fathers, and the temples of his Gods,
Horatius at the Bridge by Lord Macaulay


----------



## ogibillm (Mar 4, 2015)

Yes i fear war - especially if it can be avoided and more can be accomplished through diplomacy.

"Wars not make one great"


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 4, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Yes i fear war - especially if it can be avoided and more can be accomplished through diplomacy.
> 
> "Wars not make one great"




"...especially if it can be avoided and more can be accomplished through diplomacy."
Of course, that is not the case.

Even you, a proven dolt, won't say that you believe that Iran will honor any treaty.

Will you.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 4, 2015)

Make no mistake: Prime Minister Netanyahu, giving that speech, is Obama's greatest loss to date. He did everything he and his apparatchiks could do to prevent the speech....and failed.

Worse....the speech produced 43 standing ovations!

Obama followed it, claiming that Netanyahu offered no alternnatives to his fraudulent negotiations; as usual, a lie from Obama. Netanyahu certainly did: increase sanctions, walk away. That is the way negotiations are done.




Lyndon Johnson:

14.  .... "Resolution 242 in no way refers to Jerusalem, and this omission was deliberate."

This historic diplomacy was conducted under Johnson's stewardship, as Goldberg related in oral history to the Johnson Library.


Robert David Johnson, a professor of history at Brooklyn College, recently wrote in_The New York Sun_, "Johnson's policies stemmed more from personal concerns - his friendship with leading Zionists,* his belief that America had a moral obligation to bolster Israeli security *and his conception of Israel as a frontier land much like his home state of Texas.


His personal concerns led him to intervene when he felt that the State or Defense departments had *insufficiently appreciated Israel's diplomatic or military needs.*"


 President Johnson firmly pointed American policy in a pro-Israel direction.

 In a historical context, the American emergency airlift to Israel in 1973, the constant diplomatic support,* the economic and military assistance and the strategic bonds between the two countries can all be credited to the seeds planted by LBJ."*
A friend in deed - Features - Jerusalem Post



Now we have a Democrat whose impulses lie in a very different direction.
The American electorate sunk to a new low in installing Barack Hussein Obama.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 4, 2015)

The NYSun gives Obama the 'credit' he is due......


15. "Prime Minister Netanyahu’s speech this morning will go down as one of the most memorable ever delivered to a Joint Meeting. No doubt the* Israeli leader has President Obama to thank for a portion of that, given the degree of global attention the president placed on the speech merely by dint of objecting to it. *He also has the Speaker to thank for it; Mr. Boehner showed admirable grit in asserting Congress’ inherent foreign policy powers to invite the premier and in *sticking with it in the face of a boycott by the Democratic Party’s* left wing.



There are those who feel that Mr. *Netanyahu was too kind to President Obama, *whom the Israeli leader extolled even in the face of Mr.* Obama’s jibes and sneers* in the weeks leading up to the speech. We thought Mr. Netanyahu was right to be as generous as he was; the security support that Mr. Obama has given Israel and the diplomatic cover at the United Nations, these are no small things. The fact is that it is Mr.* Obama who has been acting off-kilter here,* not the Israeli leader; he was generous, straight to the point, and wise. He is in a position to be generous."
Bibi s Finest Hour - The New York Sun


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 4, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> The name Iran means ‘Aryan,’ and was chosen to support a massive Nazi-dominated infrastructure which was ready to provide oil to the Nazis.


"The gentilic_ēr-_ and _ary-_ (in e.g. _ērān_/_aryān_) in the Middle Iranian languages of Persian and Parthian derives from Old Iranian_*arya-_[1] (in e.g. Old Persian: _ariya-_, Avestan: _airiia-_, etc.), *meaning 'Aryan,'[1] in the sense of 'of the Iranians*.'[1][2] 

"This word (i.e. _*arya-_) is attested as an ethnic designator in Achaemenid inscriptions and in Zoroastrianism's Avesta tradition,[3][n 1] and in Middle Iranian era (*ca. 400 BCE - 700 CE)* it seems 'very likely'[1] that the word _ērān_ in Ardashir's inscription still retained the same meaning as in the Old era, i.e. denoting the people rather than the empire while the empire was properly named as _ērānšahr_.[1]"
Iran word - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 4, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> *"The name Iran means ‘Aryan,’ and was chosen to support a massive Nazi-dominated infrastructure which was ready to provide oil to the Nazis. By the early 1930s, Reza Pahlavi's close ties with Nazi Germany *began worrying the Allied states.[8] Germany's modern state and economy highly impressed the Shah, and there were hundreds of Germans involved in every aspect of the state, from setting up factories to building roads, railroads and bridges.[9]" Germany Iran relations - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


*None of this has anything to do with the ethnic cleansing of Arabs by Jews in Palestine during the mid-1940s, unless you're blaming Aryans for Jaffa?*
"Jaffa was the largest city in historic Palestine during the years of the British mandate, with a population of more than 80,000 Palestinians in addition to the 40,000 persons living in the towns and villages in its immediate vicinity. 

"In the period between the UN Partition resolution (UNGA 181) of 29 November 1947, and the declaration of the establishment of the State of Israel, *Zionist military forces displaced 95 percent of Jaffa’s indigenous Arab Palestinian* population. 

"Jaffa’s refugees accounted for 15 percent of Palestinian refugees in that fateful year, and today they are dispersed across the globe, still banned from returning by the state responsible for their displacement."
Jaffa from eminence to ethnic cleansing The Electronic Intifada


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 4, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Bibi is wrong. Time to part with him.


*Bibi and his racist Likud party have been wrong for a very long time:*
"The assassination of Israeli Prime Minister and Defense Minister Yitzhak Rabin was the culmination of Israeli right-wing dissent over the Oslo peace process. 

"Rabin, despite his extensive service in theIsraeli military, was disparaged personally by right-wing conservatives and Likud leaders who perceived the Oslo peace process as an attempt to forfeit the occupied territories.

"Haredi conservatives and Likud party leaders believed that withdrawing from any 'Jewish' land was heresy. Rallies, organized partially by Likud, became increasingly extreme in tone. 

"Likud leader (and future Prime Minister) Benjamin Netanyahu accused Rabin's government of being 'removed from Jewish tradition ... and Jewish values.' 

*"Netanyahu addressed protesters of the Oslo movement at rallies where posters portrayed Rabin in a Nazi SS uniform or being the target in the cross-hairs of a sniper.[1] *

"Rabin accused Netanyahu of provoking violence, a charge which Netanyahu strenuously denied."

*Bibi has a gift for getting peace makers killed; if his racist, corrupt party wants war with Iran, here's hoping he's among the first to die.

Assassination of Yitzhak Rabin - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*


----------



## ogibillm (Mar 4, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Yes i fear war - especially if it can be avoided and more can be accomplished through diplomacy.
> ...


Why wouldn't they?
Can you show a history of the iranian government breaking agreements with the US?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 5, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...






"*IRAN RENEWS VOW TO ‘ANNIHILATE’ ISRAEL"
Iran Renews Vow to Annihilate Israel NBC Buries Lede - Breitbart



"January 30
1942
Hitler repeats his threat to kill the Jews"
30th January 1942 Hitler repeats his threat to kill all the Jews of Europe in major public speech



Sometimes I mix the two up....
...which one did you say you support again?
*


----------



## warf (Mar 5, 2015)

Do we really need to take advice from the leader of a nation that has been at war for almost 70 years?

A nation that has spied on us and tried to sink our warship and killed 36 American sailors and wounded over 50 others?

Iran has done us less harm than Israel.


----------



## ogibillm (Mar 5, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


iran is not nazi Germany.


----------



## Jroc (Mar 5, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...




Not yet, if left up to people like you?


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 5, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> "*IRAN RENEWS VOW TO ‘ANNIHILATE’ ISRAEL"
> Iran Renews Vow to Annihilate Israel NBC Buries Lede - Breitbart*


Iran seeks the extermination of a racist Jewish state that has maimed, murdered, displaced, and incarcerated millions of Arabs in Palestine since 1948, and NOT the extermination of individual Israeli Jews, but you and Breitbart already knew that. When are you planning to renounce Bibi and his racist Likud Party Charter which calls for the annihilation of any viable Palestinian state west of the Jordan river?
"ANN CURRY: So how does Iran want to annihilate the regime of Israel, since you’re making the difference?
*
JAVAD ZARIF: We don’t want to annihilate. We don’t want to–

ANN CURRY: Well, the Supreme Leader–

JAVAD ZARIF: –annihilate anybody.

ANN CURRY: –tweeted that–

JAVAD ZARIF: We have– the– well, what he says–

ANN CURRY: –it should be annihilated.

JAVAD ZARIF: It– it should be annihilated. That this regime is a threat, is a threat…

Zarif has sought to turn the tables on Israel in recent days, calling Israeli Prime Minister 

Iran Renews Vow to Annihilate Israel NBC Buries Lede - Breitbart*


----------



## Jroc (Mar 5, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > "*IRAN RENEWS VOW TO ‘ANNIHILATE’ ISRAEL"
> ...




You piece of shit you should be investigated by the federal government for supporting terroists


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 5, 2015)

Jroc said:


> You piece of shit you should be investigated by the federal government for supporting terroists


----------



## Jroc (Mar 5, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > You piece of shit you should be investigated by the federal government for supporting terroists




and the ADL for pushing Jew hatred,although these things are easy for you over the internet. In person you're no doubt  a little, sniveling scumbag, Sitting in your basement trolling your Jew hating web-sites. you're a small little man Georgie boy


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 6, 2015)

Jroc said:


> and the ADL for pushing Jew hatred,although these things are easy for you over the internet. In person you're no doubt a little, sniveling scumbag, Sitting in your basement trolling your Jew hating web-sites. you're a small little man Georgie boy


I'm not small enough to believe Jews are entitled to all the land between the River and the sea.





Apparently, you are.
Care to explain why?


----------



## Jroc (Mar 6, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > and the ADL for pushing Jew hatred,although these things are easy for you over the internet. In person you're no doubt a little, sniveling scumbag, Sitting in your basement trolling your Jew hating web-sites. you're a small little man Georgie boy
> ...




That's the leftist, islamonazi line georgie boy. All the Arabs would have been pushed out long ago. If the Jews were like the islamonazis


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 6, 2015)

Jroc said:


> That's the leftist, islamonazi line georgie boy. All the Arabs would have been pushed out long ago. If the Jews were like the islamonazis


You didn't tell us why Jews are entitled to all the land of Palestine?


----------



## peach174 (Mar 6, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > That's the leftist, islamonazi line georgie boy. All the Arabs would have been pushed out long ago. If the Jews were like the islamonazis
> ...



Because the British won the war with Turkish Ottomans and it was their right to give the land to whom they wanted to.


----------



## Jroc (Mar 6, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > That's the leftist, islamonazi line georgie boy. All the Arabs would have been pushed out long ago. If the Jews were like the islamonazis
> ...



Israel exists Georgie boy get over it


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 6, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Because the British won the war with Turkish Ottomans and it was their right to give the land to whom they wanted to.


*Then why did the Balfour Declaration stipulate a Jewish homeland in Palestine was not to be created at the expense of non-Jews already living there?*
"His Majesty's government view with favour the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, and will use their best endeavours to facilitate the achievement of this object, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country.[1][2]"
Balfour Declaration - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 6, 2015)

Jroc said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


You bet, Davy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 6, 2015)

MisterBeale said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > The Prime Minister of Israel spoke, yesterday,  about the relationship between Israel and this nation, and mentioned the help American President's have given to Israel...
> ...


yes indeed.well said.Every president we have had since LBJ has been under the control of the Zionist Israel. the last one that stood up to them and wanted no part of them paid the price for it on nov 22nd 1963 so the OP is almost correct.Every president since Truman all the way up to Obama with the exception of JFK,has been the servant to Zionists Israel.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 6, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> *This history of Zionist colonization in Palestine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's an understatement.

Okay, perhaps you are correct. LBJ may not have been aware that the Liberty was being attacked, when it was being attacked. However, after it was, he did nothing. He accepted the excuse that it was an accident, and steered the investigation in that direction, contrary to all evidence pointing otherwise. The men that were there said there was NO WAY an attack could continue for that long with out them knowing what and who they were attacking. However, the media and the history books will report what every they want to who ever wants to believe otherwise if the establishment will christen the "truth" to be otherwise.

And yes, ALL globalists are traitors, even Obama. Calling one person a traitor, does not excuse the other traitor. All of them are evil and despicable. I thought this was about LBJ. Remember, LBJ put together the Warren commission. Ask yourself why a banker was on the Warren Commission and why the congressional investigation into the assassination rejected the Commission findings. LBJ IS EVIL.


I am an American, I believe in the goodness of American culture. Part of my American culture is the belief in the Bill of rights, I hold them almost sacrosanct. Part of the Bill of right is the belief that government and religion will be separate.

Consequently, the whole notion of a "Jewish State" is, to me, just as silly and abhorrent as an "Islamic State." A Theocracy is a theocracy. It doesn't matter if you make one a democratic theocracy and the other a dictatorship, they both have a basis for religion. If you are an intellectual, and you KNOW the dirty little secrets of what and HOW religion is used to control people and divide people, you would not approve of either.

There is evil and bigotry in the Koran, the Talmud, and the Torah. If you don't know that, you are lying to yourself.

Let's not be be atheists though.


God created all manner of spiritual practices and paths for all people. Why would he create other religions and practices if they were wrong? THEY AREN'T. But to found a nation on any one particular spiritual practice is to invite tyranny, bigotry and disaster. This is exactly what we are seeing as the result of "Zionist" philosophy. The land of Israel and the state of Israel should NEVER have been reestablished. But now that it is, Zionism SHOULD NOT be it's ongoing political goal. Nor should "Israel" be a "Jewish" state if it is to be a democracy. It should be multicultural and all inclusive, just like the United States. This cultural supremacy thing they have going on over there is bigoted, mean, and just plain evil. The United States grew up and realized the whole notion of "manifest destiny" was wrong and evil. We realized the "Monroe doctrine" was bullying. We realized that imperialism was just an excuse to steal other peoples resources. When are the Jews going to realize "Zionism" is just Nazism under another name?    


you nailed it.thats basically what I got done saying much more briefly of course though.lol

however-and I am extremely surprised you do not know this since you do such excellent research,as always here everyday to no surprise,the OP here is incorrect because the LBJ tapes that have been released,you clearly hear him saying on there he wants that naval shipped wiped out. LBJ along with Nixon,murdered 58,000 americans in vietnam.why would he care about those americans on that ship?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 6, 2015)

Desperado said:


> Well that Explains Johnson's coverup of the USS Liberty incident and why he recall the fighters sent to protect the Liberty.


sure does.got to correct myself from my previous post.That was what Johnson says on the tapes.recalling them away from the ship despite the pilots protests.loyal Zionist server LBJ to the end.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 6, 2015)

Another TRUISM, brought to you in pictures!


----------



## mamooth (Mar 6, 2015)

So if

"Criticizes Israeli president" = "hates Israel"

that would also mean

"Criticizes American president" = "hates America"


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 6, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> kay, perhaps you are correct. LBJ may not have been aware that the Liberty was being attacked, when it was being attacked. However, after it was, he did nothing


*Johnson and his Secretary of Defense were both aware of the attack while it was in progress, and both men initially refused to allow planes from the Sixth Fleet to intervene. It's my understanding there was about one hour that elapsed after Lyndon said he didn't care if Liberty sank with all her crew and the first arrival of US jets at the scene of the attack. I suspect some of Lyndon's generals at the Pentagon made him reconsider his initial decision.*
"_U.S. rescue attempts:_ At least two rescue attempts were launched from U.S. aircraft carriers nearby but were recalled, according to the _Liberty_ 's senior Naval Security Group officer, Lieutenant Commander David Lewis. Lewis made an audio recording and later wrote about a meeting 6th Fleet Rear Admiral Lawrence Geis requested in his cabins: 'He told me that since I was the senior _Liberty_ survivor on board he wanted to tell me in confidence what had actually transpired. He told me that upon receipt of our SOS, aircraft were launched to come to our assistance and then Washington was notified. He said that the Secretary of Defense (Robert McNamara) had ordered that the aircraft be returned to the carrier, which was done. RADM Geis then said that he speculated that Washington may have suspected that the aircraft carried nuclear weapons so he put together another flight of conventional aircraft that had no capability of carrying nuclear weapons. These he launched to assist us and again notified Washington of his actions. Again McNamara ordered the aircraft recalled. He requested confirmation of the order being unable to believe that Washington would let us sink. *This time President Johnson ordered the recall with the comment that he did not care if every man drowned and the ship sank, but that he would not embarrass his allies. This is, to the best of my ability, what I recall transpiring 30 years ago.'"
USS Liberty incident - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 6, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Another TRUISM, brought to you in pictures!







IS doesn't have enough women and kids for Bibi to kill.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 6, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Another TRUISM, brought to you in pictures!
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 6, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 7, 2015)

MisterBeale said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


that says it all right there.PC was schooled as always.lol

PC is an expert at playing dodgeball here everyday.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 7, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


>



Love how PC troll here falls for what the CIA media fox news tells her hook,line,and sinker.talk about the brainwashed and programmed sheople.


----------



## elektra (Mar 8, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



You are an idiot


----------



## elektra (Mar 8, 2015)

Kennedy gave Israel Hawk Missiles, Truman gave Israel Phantom jets, France gave Israel Nuclear technology. Prior to that, no weapons came from the USA to Israel. 

Hell, Israel bought machine guns from Germany.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## georgephillip (Mar 9, 2015)

elektra said:


> You are an idiot


----------



## Desperado (Mar 9, 2015)

For those of you who want Netanyahu  as their President, what is stopping you from moving to Israel so your wish can come true?


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 9, 2015)

Vigilante said:


>







Ten thousand Jews telling Bibi it's time to move on. Maybe Fox News needs a new liar?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 11, 2015)

elektra said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


You're one to talk,you tell lies that kennedy gave israel weapons not to mention you actually believe he esculated the war in vietnam. you worship too much what our corrupt school system in our history classes tell you as well as being a fox news graduate.

better look in the mirror when calling someone an idiot next time.


the fact USMBS resident troll PC here clicked on a like for this post,you should really do some serious rethinking about that statement.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 11, 2015)

MisterBeale said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Mister Educated here handed PC her ass to her on a platter and took her to school major big time as do so many other here do with her everyday.


you gave her a first class education.well done.


----------



## elektra (Mar 11, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Kennedy gave the first weapons to Israel, the Hawk Missile system, kennedy was assassinated hence johnson delivered the hawk missile system, johnson upped the anti by giving israel phantom fighters. My statements are fact.

Vietnam war, kennedy sent advisors, and then more advisors, then authorized troops. Under kennedy the green berets were created and sent as well.

My Israel info comes from a book from a liberal democrat professor from the university of michigan


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 11, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> You're great at finding legitimate, non-biased sources, aren't you? CBN, now counterjihadreport.com



yeah she actually thinks CIA fox network is a non biased news source.comedy gold.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 11, 2015)

warf said:


> Do we really need to take advice from the leader of a nation that has been at war for almost 70 years?
> 
> A nation that has spied on us and tried to sink our warship and killed 36 American sailors and wounded over 50 others?
> 
> Iran has done us less harm than Israel.


many people here such as the OP cant handle that little truth there you mentioned.lol


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 13, 2015)

elektra said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...




Yes kennedy gave Israel five hawk missile systems to them for DEFENSE only which was contrary to what LBJ did when he got in giving them OFFENSIVE  weapons. yes its true Johnson upped the anti.He did exactly the opposite of JFK so you are just proving my point FOR ME.lol

you are doing the same with vietnam as well  just proving my point FOR ME how JFK and LBJ's policys were drastically different from each other.


that is because yes,you are correct that kennedy sent in more ADVISORS into vietnam but that was all he did was send in ADVISORS.lol kennedy was assassinated on nov 22nd 1963.The marines did not land in vietnam till nov 1965.

JFK was intent on pulling out of vietnam completely by the end of 1965.It was a well known fact in the military.there were headlines all over the pentagons stars and stripes newspaper that read-Kennedy to withdraw from vietnam by 1965. so his two closet aides and senator mansfield his friend, were correct when stating his intention was after he was relected,to  withdraw completely from vietnam by the end of 1965.

the proof is also in the pudding that LBJ and his pal Nixon were murderers of 58,000 americans the fact that kennedy is being interviewed by walter kronkite in sept 1963 two months before his assassination and you see numbers on the bottom right hand corner that read-82 american casualtys.

a few more happend in the two months after that before his assassination and the number was a little over a hundred at the time of his assassination.

far cry from the 58,000 americans that LBJ and Nixon murdered.

as far as Israel?

since you enjoy reading books so much,here get educated.JFK was killed by the mossad cause he was going to cut off aide to Israel.Thats why every president since him has stayed alive because they have all supported them.

this thread has run its course and this will be my last post on it.I would stay on and discuss this more with you but seeing how you have to engage in name calling when you see a truth you dont want to see,this will be my last discussion here with you.

prepare to be taken to school.


John-F-Kennedy.net - Mossad And The JFK Assassination



*If you're still not convinced; how about some numbers? In Kennedy's last fiscal budget year of 1964, Israeli aid was $40 million. In LBJ's first budget of 1965, it soared to $71 million, and in 1966 more than tripled from two years earlier to $130 million! Plus, during Kennedy's administration, almost none of our aid to Israel was military in nature. Instead, it was split equally between development loans and food assistance under the PL480 Program. Yet in 1965 under the Johnson administration, 20% of our aid to Israel was for the military, while in 1966, 71% was used for war-related materials. 

Continuing in this same vein, in 1963 the Kennedy administration sold 5 Hawk missiles to Israel as part of an air-defense system. In 1965-66, though, LBJ laid 250 tanks on Israel, 48 Skyhawk attack aircrafts, plus guns and artillery which were all offensive in nature. If you ever wondered when the Israeli War Machine was created, this is it! LBJ was its father.*

and


*Can you see what's happening here? Within two years of JFK's assassination, Israel went from being a weak, outmatched member of the volatile Middle Eastern community that was not allowed to develop nuclear weapons to one that was well on its way to becoming a undeniable military force on the world stage. John Kennedy adamantly put his foot down and refused to allow Israel to develop a nuclear program, while LBJ bent over backward to facilitate and bolster them. Or, as Seymour Hersh wrote in The Samson Option, "By 1968, the president had no intention of doing anything to stop the Israeli bomb."

The result of this shift in focus from the Kennedy to Johnson administration is, in my opinion, the PRIMARY reason behind our current troubles in the Middle East which culminated in the 9-11 attacks and our upcoming war with Iraq (and beyond). I have a great deal of confidence in this statement, for as Michael Collins Piper points out, here are the results of John F. Kennedy's assassination: 

1) Our foreign and military aid to Israel increased dramatically once LBJ became president. 

2) Rather than trying to maintain a BALANCE in the Middle East, Israel suddenly emerged as the dominant force. 

3) Since the LBJ administration, Israel has always had weaponry that was superior to any of its direct neighbors. 

4) Due to this undeniable and obvious increase in Israel's War Machine, a constant struggle has been perpetuated in the Middle East. 

5) LBJ also allowed Israel to proceed with its nuclear development, resulting in them becoming the 6th largest nuclear force in the world. 

6) Finally, our huge outlays of foreign aid to Israel (approximately $10 billion/year when all is said and done) has created a situation of never-ending attacks and retaliation in the Middle East, plus outright scorn and enmity against the U.S. for playing the role of Israel's military enabler. 
In Israel's, and especially David Ben-Gurion's eyes then, what were their alternatives - to remain weakened (or at least balanced) in relation to their neighbors and handcuffed by JFK's refusal to bow to their will, or KILL the one man standing in their way to becoming dominant in the Middle East, the recipient of huge amounts of military aid, and one of the premier nuclear forces in the world? It's something to think about. Also, while these thoughts are running through your head, ask yourself this question. If Kennedy, LBJ, and all subsequent administrationswould have adhered to the 1950 Tripartite Declaration and did everything in their power to maintain balance in the Middle East instead of pushing Israel to the forefront, would our Towers have been attacked on 9-11, 2001, and would we be on the verge of a possibly catastrophic war today? It's certainly something to ponder.*



..


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 13, 2015)

since this thread is about  american presidents and Israel,here is a very good piece on it.as you can see from the article,presidents while serving the interests of Israel,what they say is whats REALLY on their minds about Israel,is entirely different than how they act when they are around them.they do a job job of acting pretending they are sincere,but in reality,they really hate israel.

Obama is no different.He bows down to israel and serves them but what he really thinks of them is entirely different than the way he behaves towards them when he gravals before their knees.

WHAT US PRESIDENTS REALLY THINK ABOUT ZIONISTS


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 13, 2015)

one more other thin i forgot to mention as well is that democrat professor is correct on everything you posted,everything EXCEPT of course that Kennedy sent the Marines in.He is wrong on that.again they were not sent in till nov 1965.I know that for a fact.

I have studied vietnam extensively over the years.My information not only  comes from Dr John Newman,a professor at a university who wrote the book JFK AND VIETNAM but David Kaiser as well who has documentation from the washington archives to back up everything he says in this book that Kennedy inherited vietnam from Eisenhower who in his last year,drew up policys for esculation of vietnam.Policys kennedy inherited but did not carry out but Johnson did.

Not only that,many vietnam veterans i have spoke with over the years have confirmed for me that the Marines were not sent in till 1965.

so yeah,everything you posted is correct except for the part on the marines obviously.

you might want to get the REAL story on vietnam by reading this book here.

The Vietnam War and the Assassination of JFK - JFK Assassination Debate - The Education Forum

nuff said.Im outta here.


----------



## elektra (Mar 13, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


I like how you can state you were right when wtong


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 14, 2015)

oh,one more thing i forgot to mention "I hate coming back to this thread when i said i wasnt going to since it has run its course" but unlike this OP and you did with that other poster, i dont ignore facts  and can admit when another poster is correct on something.

so that being said,yes you and that professor are correct, he did send in the green berets,but you and him ALSO forgot to mention as well that he sent them in only to train the vietnamese to DEFEND themselves,not for offensive purposes to hunt down the NVA and vietcong.

again like i said,you can just watch that video of his interview with kronkite that american casultys were extremely low under his watch,and this proves as well i am correct that when assassinated,there were only a little over a 100 of them,again a far cry from the 58,000 americans those bastards LBJ and Nixon murdered.lol

notice the word TEACH in that paragrah below on the green berets he sent in and that it backs up what i said that just a little over a 1oo americans were killed under his watch?  and I of course already schooled you on how he really felt about Israel as well.lol

President John F. Kennedy rounded another turning point in early 1961, when he secretly sent 400 Special Operations Forces-trained (Green Beret) soldiers to teach the South Vietnamese how to fight what was called_counterinsurgency _war against Communist guerrillas in South Vietnam. When Kennedy was assassinated in November 1963, there were more than 16,000 U.S. military advisers in South Vietnam, and more than 100 Americans had been killed.


kennedy sent in ADVISORS.not combat troops..as that paragrah proves,the green beret soldiers were there only to TEACH.thats its.lol


----------

